
"Going commando" on the TSA - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/going-commando.ars
======
ck2
Before you try this, note the TSA just arrested a man for not wearing enough
clothes so he could be patted down.

He was not refusing their gate-rape freedom-fondle, just making it easier for
them:

[http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&...](http://www.printthis.clickability.com/pt/cpt?action=cpt&title=Passenger+Chooses+Strip-
Down+Over+Pat-
Down+|+NBC+San+Diego&expire=&urlID=441153877&fb=Y&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nbcsandiego.com%2Fnews%2Flocal-
beat%2FPassenger-Chooses-Strip-Down-Over-Pat-Down-109872589.html)

 _TSA requested [he] put his clothes on so he could be patted down properly...
He never refused a pat down._

So basically they could visually see he didn't have any weapons but required
him anyway to then put on more clothes so they could then pat him down.

America has lost it's mind.

------
devmonk
I'm not sure a kilt would help- they'd just pat you through the kilt. How
about some bike pants? That way the TSA can see what they are getting into:

[http://www.amazon.com/Nike-Echelon-Padded-Bike-
Shorts/dp/B00...](http://www.amazon.com/Nike-Echelon-Padded-Bike-
Shorts/dp/B003QJ8DN8/)

------
ilkhd2
TSA is great illustration for what American Democracy really is.

